# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  شريط لوحة عشق الى  باسم الكربلائي (مكتوبة)

## جنون الذكريات

الملا بـاسم الكربلائي
.. هي لوحة عشق وصــلت إلى أقصى 
درجـــات الإبداع و التميز المطلـق .. و يكفـي أنــها تصب في حب الآل (ع) و
تستسقي من ينبوع خدمتهم .. و من تلك اللوحة أتيتكم بمنـاظر مقتـبسة منـها .. أعني بذلك كلمــات قصــائد الإصدار ..



طفلي المحبوب ..


بيك أيام عمري سعيدة ..
يالـ هليت دنيا جديدة ..
يا اللي صفيت من عمري عيده ..
يا طفلي المحبوب .. يا طفلي المحبوب ..


يا ريحانة عمري الـ يجري يسقيك من الروح ..
يا فرحة و هلت بسنيني يا بلسم الجروح ..
لحسين نذرتك يا وليدي وردة حب تفوح ..
و بحب العترة الميمونة و بحب طه تبوح ..
هم تدري يا ابني بيتك قلبي و عيوني الـ ترعاك ..
انت عيون قلبي و ضواهـا .. بيك الروح خضر مناها ..
يوم الفرح باسمك نعيده .. يا طفلي المحبوب ..



يا شمعة بيتي الـ ما تطفى منها البدر يغار ..
من تناديني يا بابا قلبي يصير أوتـار ..
يغني حجاياتك يعزفها و يرددها الدار ..
ضحكاتك حلوة و نعشقها كلنا صغار كبار ..
كلنا نحبك نلهج و الباري سلوى سواك ..
يا اللي العين تربي على دربك .. فرحانين بيك و نحبك ..
قلبي صرت انت نشيده .. يا طفلي المحبوب ..



خادم ردتك لابن الزهراء روحك تفديها ..
يا اللي علمتك حب العترة نورتك بيها ..
كل سنينك لو رادوها الهم تنطيها ..
خلي لسانك ليل نهار بس يلهج بيها ..
بس العترة هناك تفيدك و حيدر يتلقاك ..
يا ابني هناك عترة محمد .. تنجيك ما يفيدك أحد ..
الـ عاف حسين محد يفيده .. يا طفلي المحبوب ..



يا ابني و حصنتك بالاكبر من شر عين الناس ..
و بزينب حصنتك يا ابني بحسين و عباس ..
اخدمهم و انصرهم حتى تظل مرفوع الراس ..
و الـ كل حر بهاي الدنيا خدمتهم مقياس ..
ما ربيتك صدق آنا حسين اللي رباك ..
حق عليك توفي بوعوده .. و تنهض دوم نهضة جنوده ..
اهديتك اله أحلى قصيدة .. يا طفلي المحبوب ..





إنس و جن..



إنس و جن تغني .. جاءت لطه تهني ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..



للكون انت أمير .. بحكمة و اقتدار ..
على يديه يدور .. بليله و النهار ..
يا من معانيه تبقى .. لواحة الانتصار ..
تبقى اناشيد حب .. فياضة الابتكار ..
أرقى من المدح اعلى .. أسنى من البدر أحلى ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..



اليوم طوبى تدلت .. بزينة للوجود ..
جاءت لأمك تشدو .. بآية للوليد ..
هذا شفيع البرايا .. و كعبة للخلود ..
هذا معاجز طه .. و قبلة للسجود ..
تملأ الأحقاب نورا .. تكتب الشمس سطورا ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..



جاءت إليك المعاني .. بخطوها تتعثر ..
فأنت عرش البيان .. و القول منك تحدر ..
و أنت للعلم طور .. و للميادين حيدر ..
و انت نفس لطه .. و أنت والد شبر ..
باهى بك الله أثنى .. انت للقرآن معنى ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..



جذلى تغني الحور .. بحلة من حرير ..
بشراك عبد مناف .. بعصمة المستجير ..
اليوم أضحت جنانا .. سرادقات السعير ..
سرى شعاع علي .. بحالكات الضمير ..
أزكى من اللطف أصفى .. الصادق البر أوفى ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..



كل النبيين شادت .. بسيد للمعالي ..
و قال فيه الأواخر .. مقولة كالأوال ..
علي نفس محمد .. و منهل للكمال ..
يبقى و كل عداه .. مقرونة بالزوال ..
من علا العرش علاه .. و السما دون سماه ..
علي .. علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي ..

لوحة عشق 

لوحة عشق راسم .. قادم إلك قادم ..
ما أسعد أيامي لو يمك أقضيها .. من تكثر آلامي قربك يداويها ..
وفاي أظل خادم .. قادم إلك قادم .. (2)
أنشودة العشاق ليك آنا اهديها .. ما أسعد أيامي لو يمك أقضيها ..

أسلم و انت تسمعني .. يا من ذكراك ينفعني .. بالدارين .. بالدارين .. 
هواك الشوق ولعني .. أحب وياك يجمعني .. في كل حين .. في كل حين ..
هوى الهجران لوعني .. احس منه تقطعني .. ألف سكين .. ألف سكين ..
محال الدنيا تخدعني .. و لا عنك ترجعني .. يا سر الدين .. يا سر الدين ..
ع العهد باقي وياك .. ما أريد عمري بلياك .. آنا و دليلي بهواك .. متمسكين .. يا مولاي .. متمسكين ..
بيك القلب هايم .. قادم إلك قادم (2)

مشاعر من قلب صادق .. بمعاني محبتك ناطق .. عن إيمان .. عن إيمان ..
دليلي وياك متعانق .. أبد يا حسين ما يوافق .. ع الهجران .. ع الهجران ..
دعيت الباري الخالق .. يخليني إلك عاشق .. عشق وجدان .. عشق وجدان ..
أنا الـ ركبك صرت لاحق .. هواي وياك متطابق .. هوى الخلان ..هوى الخلان ..
خصمك فلا هادنته .. بمحبتك هاجمته .. صوتك فكر وصلته .. لكل إنسان .. يا مولاي .. لكل إنسان ..
همزة وصل لازم .. قادم إلك قادم .. (2)

قسم يا حسين يومية .. الك تجذبني حنية .. يا مولاي .. يامولاي ..
يا من حبك كبر بيه .. ترنمت بمعانيه .. سرى باعضاي .. سرى باعضاي ..
الك انوار قدسية .. وهج حبك صبح ضيه .. كحل عيناي .. كحل عيناي ..
أناشيد الولائية .. جبتها بروح ثورية ..رغم اعداي .. رغم اعداي ..
معناك همت بمعناك .. و شلون يا حسين أنساك .. سلوتي أصبحت ذكراك .. يا رجواي .. يا مولاي .. يا رجواي ..
بالحب قسم قاسم .. قادم إلك قادم .. (2) 

ميثاق الوفا كتبته .. أبد يا حسين ما خنته .. واليتك .. واليتك ..
نشيد الشوق لحنته ..هدية ليك قدمته .. و حبيتك .. حبيتك ..
الك جمهور عودته .. عذب ذكراك سمعته .. وافيتك .. وافيتك ..
هدف حبك شرف نلته ..جواز الطاهر حملته .. بحنيتك .. بحنتك ..
حبك دواي الموصوف .. يا معنى كل المعروف .. قلبي الـ وصالك ملهوف .. ناديتك .. يا مولاي .. ناديتك ..
نهجي نهج سالم .. قادم إلك قادم (2)

لو أن عن حالي تسألني .. حنيني ليك ذاهلني .. هذا الحال .. هذا الحال ..
يا من بالحب تبادلني .. هواك سنين شاغلني .. سكنت البال .. سكنت البال ..
يا بو السجاد اقبلني .. مع الخدام سجلني .. سهرت ليال .. سهرت ليال ..
دمع أشواقي بللني .. الك حبه تغازلني .. غيابي طال .. غيابي طال ..
حبيتك بلا تحديد .. شوقي إلك دوم يزيد .. لأجلك عشقت التغريد .. و الموال .. يا مولاي .. و الموال ..
لوحة عشق راسم .. قادم إلك قادم .. (2)

لاحوا لعيني .. 





لاحوا لعيني فيضا من سنا السور ..
من سورة الشمس أو من سورة القمر ..
عرفتهم مذ عرفت الله في خلأي ..
أحبهم كصلاة ساعة السحر ..


بدايتي همزة في أحمد الكلمِ ..
و الياء في آخر المهدي مختتمي ..
أوقفت حبي لأهل البيت من قدمي ..
مذ كنت أسبح بين الخلق و العدم ..
الحق منهم إليهم فيهم و بهم ..
هذا الذي قاله لي طائر الحكم ..
أفضالهم كيف أنسى للجميل يداً ..
هم علموني صغيرا مسكة القلم ..

هذا النبي احتواني طيلة الزمن ..
و صدره بانشراح الفجر يحضنني ..
أما علي فحدث عن هوى و جوى ..
هويتي و انتماء الروح للوطن ..
و ثغر أمي تحلى باسم فاطمة ..
إذا أتى في صفاء موعد اللبن ..
نصفين قلبي بدا للمجتبى الحسن ..
و آخر لحسين سيد السفن ..

لا غرو إن قلت زين العابدين أبي ..
على يديه تربى خافق الأدب ..
و صحت و الليل يحدو جيش ظلمته ..
يا باقر العلم فجر فكرة الشهب ..
و صادق الفجر يسري في هواه دمي ..
كما ذابت أعيني في دربه الرحب ..
و كاظم الغيظ موسى رحت أعلنه ..
حرية تتمشى في مدى الحقب ..

هذا الرضا مطمح للروح و المقل ..
عنوانه حيث شعت نجمة المثل ..
أما جواد المعالي فهو يبهرني ..
أعجوبة ترتدي قدسية الحلل ..
و العسكريان من أجليهما انطلقت .. 
روحي كما البرق تبني قبة الأمل ..
زرعت أرضي انتظارا و اشتعلت فما ..
يا صاحب العصر عجل مقدم الأمل ..

يتــبع .. 
__________________

يتـــبع ..
يالـ كلهم علي ..


يا أشرف ملك .. بيك الكفاية ..
بيدك تمتلك .. كنز الهداية ..
ثبت ملكك يا سلطان .. قبل دولة سليمان (2)
قبل دولة سليمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..


علي أربع أئمة الـ غدت تتسمى علي ..
علي أول إمام المرتضى اسمه علي ..
علي جدك الفاتح خيبر بعزمه علي ..
علي أورثك إحسانه و بحر علمه علي ..
علي هو الأمير الـ يحكم الأمة علي ..
علي و هذا الإسم محفوظة قدسيته .. يحبه المــصطفـى وتحبه ذريته (2)
علي و أول علي صار .. سميك حامي الجار ..
الانس خضعت له والجان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..
قبل دولة سليمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..

علي حروف الإسم للكون أوتاده علي ..
علي ورابع إمام الـ هالإسم راده علي ..
علي زين العباد وسيد السادة علي ..
علي أعبد عباده و أزكى زهاده علي ..
علي ما خاب أبد من بالشدد نادى علي ..
علي ويوم الشدد من تنخى بحروفه .. الك عون وسند بالنايبة نشوفه .. (2)
رسم بحروفه آيات .. علي عيون السماوات ..
بقطب تدوير الأكوان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..
قبل دولة سليمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..


علي ثالث علي الباري عصمك انت علي ..
علي انت الرضا وسر الإسم صنته علي ..
علي وسر المعالي بقلبك حفظته علي ..
علي وقلب الموالي بحبك ملكته علي ..
على تيجان البشر الشامخ يظل تاجك .. تظل أنت المطر والدنيا تحتاجك .. (2)
محبتك تغفر ذنوب .. عرش ملكك بالقلوب ..
بصميم الـ عنده وجدان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..
قبل دولة سليمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..


علي و رابع علي شبلك علي الهادي علي ..
علي ينجي الذي بالنايبة ينادي علي ..
علي وحبه ورث من أهلي وأجدادي علي ..
علي أول اسم أسمع بميلادي علي ..
علي أول ولد سميته بأولادي علي ..
يا سلطان الأمم يا عاشر العصمة .. تظل نار بعلم يا ساكن القمة ..
نجح كل من يواليك .. فشل كل من يعاديك ..
بقلب من عنده إيمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..
قبل دولة سليمان .. ثبت ملكك يا سلطان ..

يتــــبع ..
مولانا يالمهدي ..


حبك قبلة .. و الها قلبي صلى 
يا وجه الله .. مولانا يالمهدي 


قلبي بحبك وحد .. باسمه ظل يتشهد 
لا ثنى ولا عده .. بس نهضه الـ يتودد
حبك قبلة و الها قلبي صلى .. يا وجه الله مولانا يالمهدي (2)


قلبي .. بحر من الهوى ماله لا أول و آخر ..
شوقي .. موجه الهايج الـ يحمل غرامي و المشاعر ..
لكن .. مايه سلسبيل يروي آمالي و الخواطر ..
دايم .. مده و الجزر ما يعرفه لن بدره زاهر ..
فاض بحري وحار فكري .. قلب ثاني منين أجيبه .. يا حبيبه ..
وانت تدري ليش يجري .. شبيه يتزايد و اجـيبـه .. وي لهيبـه ..
حبي أكبر من قلبي و تحير .. شعندي أكثر .. مولانا يالمهدي ..


عيني .. رفت و فتحت باب الكرم وي الضيافة ..
فاضت .. من بحر الهوى و بكل سرور و كل لطافة ..
تسهر .. ترعى قلبي و حبي و ما تعرف حسافة ..
تحسب .. وش يبعد حبيب الروح وش قد المسافة ..
يالـ عشقتك يالـ هويتك .. كل عضو بحبك رويته .. واحتويته ..
يالـ فقدتك و انتظرتك .. حبي بعمري فديته .. واشتريته ..
حبك عمري عمري بحبك يجري .. بهذا ذخري .. مولانا يالمهدي ..


وجهك .. يشرق كالشمس بالحب على العالم سوية .. 
تزهي .. لحظة ما طفت و لا غربت عن هالبرية .. 
يا اللي .. ترجمت و عطف رب العلا فوق الوطية .. 
بحر عطفك يا اللي وصفك أخرس لسان السماحة والفصاحة .. 
دنيا لطفك و الـ يعرفك بالهدى مشرق صباحه و بصلاحه .. 
حبك أجرى قلبي و نفسي الحرة .. يا بن الزهراء .. مولانا يالمهدي ..


غايب .. لكن قلبك ويانا و لا يرضى يعاتب ..
قلبك .. جنة و جمعت يا سيدي كل الحبايب ..
كعبة .. حبك والقلب مال الها يا شبل الأطايب ..
كلما ..نتوجه نراقبها بمشارق و بمغارب ..
انت كعبة والها تربى عين كل محب وعاشق .. حبه صادق ..
لا تعذبه يالـ تحبه لأجلك الدنيا يفارق .. لك يسابق ..
وصلك آية وأسمى من كل آية .. شوفك غاية .. مولانا يالمهدي ..


انت .. قرآن الهوى و رب الورى بحفظه تكفل ..
و على .. كل عاشق محب يا سيدي وحيه تنزل ..
يبقى .. مع مر الزمن يا روحي قرآنه يترتل .. 
نقرآ .. و بآباته نتأمل و ربنا الباري يقبل ..
يا إمامي و كل غرامي سور من قرآن حبك .. وحق ربك ..
من قيامي لسلامي في صلاة الحب أنديك .. أبقى قربك ..
تبقى الآهات .. تتحسر بالدلات .. أنساك هيهات .. مولانا يالمهدي ..

ولدت فاطمة الزهراء ..





ولدت فاطمة الزهراء .. والكون استبشر ..
وابتهجت أرض وسماء .. بقدوم الكوثر ..

أنا عاشق والعشق بلائي .. نور عيوني ..
و عليل والحب دوائي .. نور عيوني ..
هاذي صرخاتي وندائي .. نور عيوني ..
أهلا بقدوم الزهراء .. نور عيوني ..
أهلا بالبدر الوضاء .. أهلا بنشيد السعداء ..
أهلا بالزهراء ومرحى ..جبريل بشر ..
طير السعد يغني أضحى .. بقدوم الكوثر ..




الليلة تحلو الأفراح .. للزهراء ..
بالأنس تزول الأفراح .. للزهراء ..
وهموم الدنيا تنزاح .. للزهراء ..
ويغني الطير الصداح .. للزهراء ..
ويهيم القلب المرتاح .. إذ يزكو العطر الفواح ..
الليلة .. الليلة تزهو دنيانا .. ويفوح العنبر ..
ينشر تهليل محيانا .. بقدوم الكوثر ..

صوت بالأفراح تردد .. بضعة طه ..
لما ولدت بنت محمد .. بضعة طه ..
فاطم جاءت مثل الفرقد .. بضعة طه ..
لامعة كبريق المسجد .. بضعة طه ..
ما أحلى كروانا أنشد .. بشرى من مولدها جدد ..
بشرى من أحيى الميلاد .. فرحا وتبختر ..
عيد قد أثرى الأعياد .. بقدوم الكوثر ..


كوثر هاذي الأرض تلالي .. بنت محمد ..
يملأ أي الكون جمالا .. بنت محمد ..
أوجدها المعبود تعالى .. بنت محمد ..
للهادي نورا وظلالا .. بنت محمد ..
سيدة النسوان جلالا .. ما فاقتهن علا وكمالا ..
للهادي قول القرآن .. شانئك الأبتر ..
وانتعشت آي الأكوان .. بقدوم الكوثر ..


فاطمة سيدة الأمة .. ما اغلاها ..
من بارينا أعظم نعمة .. ما اغلاها ..
و لكل محبيها رحمة .. ما اغلاها ..
و على من عاداها نقمة .. ما اغلاها 
تكشف كل دروب الأئمة .. للخلق عطاياها جمة .. 
ام أبيها ليس سواها .. يشفع في المحشر ..
لا يشقى حر يتباهى .. بقدوم الكوثر ..


فاطمة بنت المختار .. ام ابيها ..
فاطمة زوح الكرار .. ام أبيها ..
فاطمة أم الأطهار .. أم أبيها ..
فاطمة كنز الأسرار .. أم أبيها ..
فاطمة نور الأبصار .. فاطمة هدي الأحرار ..
فاطمة آية بارينا .. نحن بها نفخر ..
كم فرحت مهجة هادينا .. بقدوم الكوثر ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشكورة خيتو على الجهووود كنت ابيهم من زمان بس ماحبيت ادور
يعطيك العافية خيتووو
جاري الحفظ في المخ
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> مشكورة خيتو على الجهووود كنت ابيهم من زمان بس ماحبيت ادور
> 
> يعطيك العافية خيتووو
> جاري الحفظ في المخ
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 
مشووورة على المشاركة

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورةخيتوو الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمنا منك يالغاليه

----------


## hope

*يسلموو منى ع القصآئد الجميييله*

*يعطيك العآفييه* 

*وجزآك الله خيير ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------

